# Samsung S4 Micro USB to HDMI



## Leighjanes (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi, I have a Samsung S4 and A Sharp AQUOS TV.. I brought a HDMI adapter (a Samsung product) but I can't get it to work? Help!


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I have a Sharp and it has an HDMI 2/*MHL* that is supposed to be for phones if your phone supports the MHL format.
Have you tried connecting to that HDMI port on the TV ?
My son's phone does not have this capability so I have not actually used mine.

This is from my Sharp Manual:

*To connect an MHL-enabled device:*
*1 *Connect the small connector on an MHL cable (not provided) to the micro USB port on the MHL-enabled device.
*2 *Connect the other end of the cable to the *HDMI 2/MHL *jack on the side of your TV.
*3 *Turn on the MHL-enabled device.
*4 *If your TV is turned on, press *ENTER *when a message appears. Your MHL-enabled device's menu opens.
OR
If your TV is turned off, turn on your TV. Press *HOME*. Your MHL-enabled device's menu opens.


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

I bought a microusb to hdmi mhl adapter and 5 pin to 11 pin microusb adapter from
monoprice.com and it works great with a verizon galaxy s4.

For some reason I can't quote or even copy and paste a link here?


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

kikkenit2 said:


> I bought a microusb to hdmi mhl adapter and 5 pin to 11 pin microusb adapter from
> monoprice.com and it works great with a verizon galaxy s4.
> 
> *For some reason I can't quote or even copy and paste a link here?*


If you are using IE 11 that is a problem. I uninstalled that update and it took me back to IE 10 and the problem is gone.


----------



## kikkenit2 (Oct 26, 2006)

I am using 11. I'll try that. Thanks.


----------



## Leighjanes (Jan 30, 2014)

Is the Attached picture a HML adaptor?


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Leighjanes said:


> Is the Attached picture a HML adaptor?


It's a MHL to HDMI Adapter


----------

